# keto sticks??? what does my reading mean



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

im 5 days into my keto diet, and have bought some keto stix, i have done the test and the stick turned a light pink, on the scale on the bottle it was between traces and faliable (as its slightly darker than the traces colour), what does this mean, am i in ketosis? or does it have to be darker to be in ketosis?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

pink/purple means that there is ketosis in your p1ss mate. either that or you have aids...lol only jokin


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

lol!!!

cheers mate, does it not matter wot part of the scale it is then? just matters that there are at least traces of ketones in your p1ss


----------



## gibbsy07 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi learner i am just a new guy aswell, but i would say you are in ketosis mate if there are traces, when i have my cheat meal it sometimes takes me right up untill the thursday before my ketostix change colour again so i pretty much no i am in some kind of ketosis, i was like you to and i was getting frustrated over the ketostix, but i read a bit on the net and for some people the ketostix don't even change colour at all but you can still be in ketosis if you are below 30g of carbs or so after so many days.

And for the colour to change on your stix it just depends how much excess ketones you have in your body, and also drinking allot of water will give you a lighter colour, best time to check is first thing in the morning for me, cheers.


----------

